# Tutos: iPhone avec SIP Freephonie et Fring



## youyou54 (3 Décembre 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: Apparemment je viens de trouver (beaucoup) plus simple mais je n'ai pas testé:
http://www.nickology.com/index.php/...phoner_avec_votre_compte_sip_free_sur_iphone/_  (Vu dans les commentaires de ce tuto.)
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Voici la démarche pour profiter du service SIP de Free sur votre iPhone via le logiciel Fring:*
*

1) Il faut tout d'abord activer le service SIP sur sa console de Gestion:*

http://www.free.fr/assistance/268-freebox-le-service-sip-activer-le-service-sip.html
Il faut alors ensuite récupérer les 3 certificats "root", "private", et "public".
Il s'affichent dans la console de Gestion et il suffit de les copier et les placer dans un fichier texte .txt.
Attention le copier coller sur le site de Free donne des espaces au lieu des retours à la ligne il faut donc supprimer tous ces espaces et les remplacer par des retours à la ligne.
Au final dans chacun des fichiers root.txt, private.txt et public.txt vous devez avoir quelquechose ressemblant à ceci:

```
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
azertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazer
tyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyui
opAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZ
ERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTY
UIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOP
azertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazer
tyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyui
opAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZ
ERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTY
UIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiop
-----END CERTIFICATE-----
```
*
2) Ensuite à partir de ces trois fichiers, il faut créer un certificat utilisable par l'iPhone en suivant cette procédure:*

Sous Mac:
http://www.freephonie.org/doku/certificats-macosx
Sous Windows:
http://freephonie.org/topic4262.html et le document Word associé.


*3) Enfin il faut importer le certificat sur l'iPhone via l'utilitaire de Configuration pour iPhone:*

Télechargez la version pour votre OS: http://www.apple.com/support/iphone/enterprise/
Et suivez ce tutorial:
http://www.alti.info/post/2008/07/22/iPhone-Configuration-Utility-SIP-freephonie


*4) Et finalement il faut configurer Fring avec vos identifiants:*

http://blog.fring.com/france/index.php/2007/10/20/configurer-le-service-sip-de-free-avec-fring/


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: Apparemment je viens de trouver (beaucoup) plus simple mais je n'ai pas testé:
http://www.nickology.com/index.php/...phoner_avec_votre_compte_sip_free_sur_iphone/_  (Vu dans les commentaires de ce tuto.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karukera35 (3 Décembre 2008)

Sur tous les Iphones même non-Jailbreaké ?


----------



## youyou54 (3 Décembre 2008)

Non OpenSSL s'utilise sur le Mac (ou le PC).
Cf. Etape 2: http://www.freephonie.org/doku/certificats-macosx


----------



## youyou54 (3 Décembre 2008)

Karukera35 a dit:


> Sur tous les Iphones même non-Jailbreaké ?


Oui le mien n'est pas Jailbreaké.


----------



## Karukera35 (4 Décembre 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui le mien n'est pas Jailbreaké.



Donc si cela marche avec tous les Iphone, c'est cool.

Une fois installé, il y a-t-il une possibilité de voir que l'appel passe bien par une freebox et non par l'abonnement standard ? 
En fait pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise sur la facture 

Merci


----------



## youyou54 (4 Décembre 2008)

Karukera35 a dit:


> Une fois installé, il y a-t-il une possibilité de voir que l'appel passe bien par une freebox et non par l'abonnement standard ?



Oui car quand tu téléphone en SIP c'est bien le numéro de ton téléphone Free (09 ...) qui s'affiche sur le téléphone de ton correspondant.


----------



## miki (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part c'est assez curieux: j'ai installé fring à la première semaine de sa sortie.
Et je n'ai pas eu besoin de faire les 4 étapes de youyou54 pour faire marcher fring sur mon iPhone 3G.

Tout ce que j'ai fait, c'est :

1/ Activer SIP sur mon site Free
2/ Créer un compte sur Fring

Et c'est tout, j'ai la SIP qui marche... (mais en WIFI uniquement, pas sur la 3G).

Par contre j'ai le skype-out qui ne marche pas (en WIFI), alors que j'ai bien de l'argent sur mon compte skype, et que je réussi a faire des appels skyoe-out en utilisant mon macbook...  Est-ce quelqu'un a le même problème?

Voilà, c'était pour partager mon expérience...

Mikael


----------



## KaMouChe (6 Décembre 2008)

Je plussoie Miki,

Je sais pas s'il s'agit d'une mise à jour ou autre,

Mais il m'a suffit d'activer le SIP de ma box, d'installer Fring, configurer mon compte SIP dans Fring (Nom d'utilisateur : 09xxxxxxxx Mot de passe : xxxxxxxxxx Domaine: freephonie.net)

Et le tour était joué


----------



## discolan (6 Décembre 2008)

@ Kamouche et miki : votre témoignage ne dit pas si vous utilisez fring sur votre wifi (ou avec des wifi ouverts) ou si vous réussissez à utiliser fring dans la rue avec le réseau freephonie ?

Dans le premier cas, c'est normal que çà fonctionne. Mes parents ont réussi à passer des appels gratuitement à New York à l'aide de fring (SIP free) et des wifi ouverts.
Dans le deuxième cas, l'accès à freephonie nécessite normalement fring et les certificats.


----------



## miki (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici des précisions:
- J'ai fait marcher SIP sur Fring de cette facon en utilisant le reseau WIFI de chew moi, mais aussi un reseau WIFI extérieur (au boulot - j'avais la clé WEP).

Donc apparemment ce serait normal. 

Une question cependant pour Discolan : qu'est ce que veux dire : "dans la rue avec le réseau freephonie"?

Mikael







discolan a dit:


> @ Kamouche et miki : votre témoignage ne dit pas si vous utilisez fring sur votre wifi (ou avec des wifi ouverts) ou si vous réussissez à utiliser fring dans la rue avec le réseau freephonie ?
> 
> Dans le premier cas, c'est normal que çà fonctionne. Mes parents ont réussi à passer des appels gratuitement à New York à l'aide de fring (SIP free) et des wifi ouverts.
> Dans le deuxième cas, l'accès à freephonie nécessite normalement fring et les certificats.


----------



## discolan (7 Décembre 2008)

miki a dit:


> Une question cependant pour Discolan : qu'est ce que veux dire : "dans la rue avec le réseau freephonie"?


En plus du canal dédié à la connexion Internet, les Freebox V5 possèdent toutes par défaut un canal Wi-Fi nommé Freephonie protégé par le protocole WPA-EAP.
Le réseau freephonie permet de téléphoner via le réseau Wi-Fi MIMO constitué par l'ensemble des freebox V5 chez les différents clients de l'opérateur Free.

Freephonie : en gros, un réseau wifi spécial protégé, constitué par toutes les freebox et réservé aux abonnés de free. Pour pouvoir se connecter à freephonie, il faut être abonné free, avoir activer le SIP chez free et utiliser un terminal qui gère les certificats.


----------



## youyou54 (7 Décembre 2008)

*Voici la démarche pour profiter du service SIP de Free sur votre iPhone:*


*1) Il faut tout d'abord activer le service SIP sur sa console de Gestion:*

 Suivez ce Tutoriel de chez Free.
Il faut alors ensuite récupérer les 3 certificats "root", "private", et "public".
Il s'affichent dans la console de Gestion et il suffit de les copier et les placer dans un fichier texte .txt.
Attention le copier coller sur le site de Free donne des espaces au lieu des retours à la ligne il faut donc supprimer tous ces espaces et les remplacer par des retours à la ligne.
Au final dans chacun des fichiers root.txt, private.txt et public.txt vous devez avoir quelquechose ressemblant à ceci:



> -----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----
> azertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazer
> tyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyui
> opAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZERTYUIOPazertyuiopAZ
> ...


*
2) Ensuite à partir de ces trois fichiers, il faut créer un certificat utilisable par l'iPhone en suivant cette procédure:*

Sous Mac: Ce Tutoriel
Sous Windows: Ce Tutoriel ou plutôt son document Word associé.


*3) Enfin il faut importer le certificat sur l'iPhone via l'utilitaire de Configuration pour iPhone:*

Téléchargez la version de l'utilitaire de Configuration pour iPhone de votre OS.
Et suivez ce Tutoriel.


*4) Se connecter au réseau Freephonie WiFi:*

Sur l'iPhone dans la section réglages WiFi, sélectionner le réseau freephonie mais ne tentez pas d'entrer des mots de passe.
Au lieu de ça en dessous des cases login/mot de passe, choisissez l'autre mode (EAP-TLS si je me souviens bien) et un panneau automatique de votre certificat va s'afficher, cliquez alors sur Accepter.
Et voilà, vous êtes connectés à freephonie et ce réseau sera mémorisé .
Par contre n'essayez pas de surfer, ce réseau n'accepte que le protocole SIP.



*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**A partir de ce moment là, nous sommes un peu bloqués car il faut trouver un logiciel acceptant réellement les certificats freephonie.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
Pour les iPhone Jailbreakés:*
Logiciel Siphon (Je n'ai pas testé et il ne nécessite peut être pas toutes les démarches précédentes)

*Pour les iPhone Non Jailbreakés (Mon cas):*
Il faut trouver un logiciel adapté présent sur l'Applestore (SI VOUS TROUVEZ JE SUIS PRENEUR).
En attendant je vous propose le logiciel *Fring* qui *apparemment sera capable de gérer les certificats freephonie à l'avenir* (cf: Le 2ème message de ce sujet).

NB: Vous ne pourrez donc pas téléphoner depuis le réseau freephonie pour l'instant mais vous pourrez néanmoins passer des appels en SIP sur les réseaux WiFi ouverts ou sur les réseaux WiFi dont vous possédez les mots de passe.

Voici comment paramétrer le logiciel Fring: 
Suivez ce Tutoriel.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS: Si un Modérateur pouvait me permettre d'éditer mon premier message ça serait certainement plus simple.


----------



## Karukera35 (20 Décembre 2008)

heuuuuu, salut, j'ai le message suivant lorsque j'essaie d'activer le SIP sur mon compte free :

"Erreur : Adresse IP origine invalide
Pour des raisons de sécurité les modifications concernant votre compte téléphonie SIP ne sont possible que depuis votre Freebox."

Pourtant je suis bien sur la ligne de ma freebox :mouais:
auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pernel (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis chez Free et je possède un iPhone 3G 16Go.
Je suis donc particulièrement interressé par cette discussion 

Juste une précision, cette manip permet de passer par le réseau téléphonique de Free depuis son iPhone.
Je serais donc soumis aux tarifs de ma freebox.
Mais alors, on peut téléphoner gratuitement sur les fixe mais pas sur les mobiles...

J'ai bon?


----------



## pernel (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de "relancer" ma question concernant les tarifs...


----------



## Pooki (1 Janvier 2009)

Moi lorsque je suis sur fring je rempli mon identifiant mon mot de passe, freephonie.net et il me met le message d'erreur: "IncorrectCredentials" Pourtant j'ai mis les bonnes informations...Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## discolan (2 Janvier 2009)

pernel a dit:


> Je serais donc soumis aux tarifs de ma freebox.
> Mais alors, on peut téléphoner gratuitement sur les fixe mais pas sur les mobiles...
> 
> J'ai bon?


Oui 
Les appels fixent sont gratuits comme si tu utilisais le téléphone branché sur ta freebox.
Les appels vers les gsm sont soumis à la tarification free (selon les conditions générales de vente que tu as validé)



Pooki a dit:


> Moi lorsque je suis sur fring je rempli mon identifiant mon mot de passe, freephonie.net et il me met le message d'erreur: "IncorrectCredentials" Pourtant j'ai mis les bonnes informations...Je ne comprends pas.


Moi aussi j'avais çà. Il faut créer un compte fring avant de remplir les informations du compte SIP de free.


----------



## Karukera35 (2 Janvier 2009)

Personne n'a eu le pb suivant lors de l'activation de SIP sur Free ?

"Erreur : Adresse IP origine invalide
Pour des raisons de sécurité les modifications concernant votre compte téléphonie SIP ne sont possible que depuis votre Freebox."

Pourtant j'ai désactivé le routeur et le mode wifi.

Merci


----------



## Pooki (4 Janvier 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Moi aussi j'avais çà. Il faut créer un compte fring avant de remplir les informations du compte SIP de free.



J'ai bien un compte fring et impossible de me connecter il me met toujours le même message d'erreur. Personne n'a la même chose?


----------



## youyou54 (4 Janvier 2009)

Karukera35 a dit:


> Personne n'a eu le pb suivant lors de l'activation de SIP sur Free ?
> "Erreur : Adresse IP origine invalide
> Pour des raisons de sécurité les modifications concernant votre compte téléphonie SIP ne sont possible que depuis votre Freebox."
> Pourtant j'ai désactivé le routeur et le mode wifi.
> Merci


C'est étrange.
Peut être que tu as paramétré ton navigateur pour qu'il se connecte à internet via un proxy ?



Pooki a dit:


> J'ai bien un compte fring et impossible de me connecter il me met toujours le même message d'erreur. Personne n'a la même chose?


Il semble que le réseau SIP de Free soit tombé en panne ces derniers jours (cela arrive de temps en temps).
En général ils réparent assez rapidement donc réessayes en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Karukera35 (5 Janvier 2009)

Karukera35 a dit:


> Personne n'a eu le pb suivant lors de l'activation de SIP sur Free ?
> 
> "Erreur : Adresse IP origine invalide
> Pour des raisons de sécurité les modifications concernant votre compte téléphonie SIP ne sont possible que depuis votre Freebox."
> ...



Bon ben j'ai ma réponse, il paraît qu'il faut être en IP fixe chez free pour l'activer...


----------



## Pooki (5 Janvier 2009)

OK merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.


----------



## Pooki (5 Janvier 2009)

Ca y est je viens de réessyer, ça marche. Super. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## totitoni (15 Janvier 2009)

KaMouChe a dit:


> Je plussoie Miki,
> 
> Je sais pas s'il s'agit d'une mise à jour ou autre,
> 
> ...


Idem. 
Cette manip est plus simple et fonctionne :
http://blog.fring.com/france/index.php/2007/10/20/configurer-le-service-sip-de-free-avec-fring/
(Je n'ai pas eu besoin de certificat et mon iphone n'est pas jailbreaké)


----------



## youyou54 (15 Janvier 2009)

totitoni a dit:


> Idem.
> Cette manip est plus simple et fonctionne :
> http://blog.fring.com/france/index.php/2007/10/20/configurer-le-service-sip-de-free-avec-fring/
> (Je n'ai pas eu besoin de certificat et mon iphone n'est pas jailbreaké)



Oui mais tu ne pourras pas te connecter aux réseaux Freephonie présents un peu partout dans la rue (car c'est un canal de la Freebox HD accessible à tout les abonnés Free).

Mais bon pour l'instant comme Fring de toute manière n'accepte pas réellement ce réseau, tu peux rester comme ceci pour l'instant.
Par contre, si Fring se met à jour ou que Siphon apparait sur l'Applestore, là ce sera un gros avantage d'utiliser les certificats Freephonie.


----------



## Karukera35 (15 Janvier 2009)

Question néophite, je suis chez Free : 

J'ai lu que la connection dans la rue se faisait sur les réseaux WIFI mais de libre accès (mac do,...).
C'est bien ça ?
Donc l'utilité n'est que chez soi sur sa propre freebox ou sur un réseau libre dans la rue ?

Merci


----------



## discolan (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien çà.
Tous les réseaux wifi ouverts ou ceux dont tu connais la clé (ta freebox chez toi ou ton wifi de boulot).
A noter que les forfait iphone ont 10 ou 20 h de connexion wifi aux hotpsots Orange aussi 
Chez toi l'intérêt est limitée mais en vacances ou à l'étranger, c'est intéressant.


----------



## jin.roh (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour 
En utilisation fring + 3g, j'ai une latence d'une seconde environ avant que ma voix soit transmise de l'autre coté. D'autres utilisateurs ont ils la meme chose ?


----------



## Karamazow (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas téléphoner avec Frings en mode "Haut-Parleur". 

De plus, j'ai appelé une fois avec, (via mon SIP Freebox à la maison) j'entendais bien mon correspondant, mais lui m'entendais très mal. Si ça peut expliquer, j'appellai une LiveBox Orange (donc IP). 

Savez-vous si on peut activer la fonction Haut-Parleur ? :mouais:
Etes-vous content de la qualité sonore des conversations ?


----------



## rhyzoo (17 Février 2009)

jutilise fring et Siphon mais je trouve siphon est mieux. avec les touch clavier pendant appel au répondeur aussi marcher en au parleur.


----------



## Xiaolong (19 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Je viens de lire bcp de post de FRING, SIP et FREE....mais dans mon cas, je suis chez KEYYO.

Jusqu'a maintenant j'ai config seulement mon Iphone (FRING)(3G 16 Go) et les communications ne marche pas, ca coupe instantanement. Tres bizarre...

Je ne sais pas s'il faut que j'active un truc en amont (comme la free) ou si je doit telecharger des certificat ou quoi que se soit...

(1 semaine d'utilisation, donc assez novice.....mais depuis une semaine je me suis remit a lire et profite a fond de tous les conseils possible sur le forum Iphone...)

En fichiers joints, les seuls 3 step que je peux configurer...mais je loupe peut-etre qqc ?! :rose:
merci d'avance les gars


----------



## discolan (26 Mai 2009)

http://iliad.fr/presse/2009/CP_260509.pdf

Dès que ce sera en place, on pourra avoir accès à ce wifi des freebox partout et donc d'utiliser la fonction SIP de free pour téléphoner gratuitement en VOIP.
Plus besoin des certificats !


----------



## discolan (2 Juin 2009)

La VOIP via le SIP de Free et en connexion sur les hotspots FreeWifi est confirmée comme fonctionnelle sur des iphones et Fring 

L'inconvénient, c'est que le FreeWifi n'est pas prioritaire contrairement à la Freephonie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> La VOIP via le SIP de Free et en connexion sur les hotspots FreeWifi est confirmée comme fonctionnelle sur des iphones et Fring
> 
> L'inconvénient, c'est que le FreeWifi n'est pas prioritaire contrairement à la Freephonie.



ouais ben ça fonctionne pas


----------



## discolan (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais ben ça fonctionne pas


J'ai mis en place le freewifi chez moi et obtenu mes identifiants FreeWifi. Je me suis connecté sur un freewifi.
J'ai lancer Safari dans l'iphone, rentrer ses identifiants et visiter une page au hasard.
Puis, j'ai lancé Frings et je me suis appelé en SIP free sur un fixe.
Cela fonctionne sans soucis.
Ne pas oublier de mettre en DHCP dans les propriétés IP pour le wifi iphone. Parce que sinon, effectivement avec un adressage manuel en 192.168.X.Y cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Eugène13 (9 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai mis en place le freewifi chez moi et obtenu mes identifiants FreeWifi. Je me suis connecté sur un freewifi.
> J'ai lancer Safari dans l'iphone, rentrer ses identifiants et visiter une page au hasard.
> Puis, j'ai lancé Frings et je me suis appelé en SIP free sur un fixe.
> Cela fonctionne sans soucis.
> Ne pas oublier de mettre en DHCP dans les propriétés IP pour le wifi iphone. Parce que sinon, effectivement avec un adressage manuel en 192.168.X.Y cela ne marche pas.



J'ai activé sip sur free
j'ai activé freewifi
dans frings, une fois connecté à freewifi, que mets-tu en proxy ?
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## discolan (10 Juin 2009)

Eugène13 a dit:


> J'ai activé sip sur free
> j'ai activé freewifi
> dans frings, une fois connecté à freewifi, que mets-tu en proxy ?
> Merci de ton aide.


Si je me rappelle bien, je crois que c'est :

Dans les paramètres du SIP dans Fring
Proxy address: freephonie.net

Si tu parles du proxy dans les options du wifi : Aucun


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien, je crois que c'est :
> 
> Dans les paramètres du SIP dans Fring
> Proxy address: freephonie.net



Tu trouves ça où?


----------



## discolan (10 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu trouves ça où?


Sauf si cela a changé depuis que j'ai rentré les infos.
Quand tu ajoutes un service SIP dans Fring, tu dois renseigner les infos suivantes :

User ID :
Password :
Proxy : freephonie.net


----------



## discolan (11 Juin 2009)

Je suis tombé sur l'application, payante, SipPhone for iphone sur l'AppStore.
Dans les commentaires, on remarque que SipPhone gérerait les certificats.
En fouillant un peu sur le net, je suis tombé sur un tutoriel (sur freephonie.org) pour le SIP de Free et la gestion des certificats. Donc cela permet de téléphoner en SIP via le réseau freephonie (réservé uniquement à la VOIP contrairement à freewifi).

Un avantage de SipPhone serait qu'il n'utilise pas de serveur intermédiaire, contrairement à Fring. C'est un client SIP, multicomptes.

Liens itunes


----------



## discolan (19 Juin 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/tuto-iphone-avec-sip-freephonie-et-sipphone-267608.html


----------



## makosa (13 Juillet 2009)

Pour plus d'infos pour configurer fring, n'hésitez pas à vous rendre sur le blog français: http://blog.fring.com/france


----------



## hadrien.eu (12 Novembre 2009)

L'url a changé : http://alt-i.info/post/2008/07/22/iPhone-Configuration-Utility-SIP-freephonie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

tuto a dit:
			
		

> Bon la mauvaise nouvelle dans tout ça, c'est que vous aurez fait ça pour rien vu qu'aucun logiciel de VOIP n'existe pour le moment sur l'AppStore.



 Et ça?


----------



## Futur (31 Décembre 2009)

Super Tuto merci!


----------



## Youssef1983 (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ce tuto !

Par contre, en installant la chose, je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un risque d'être surfacturé. D'ailleurs avant de passer l'appel on vous met en garde par le message suivant "les appels gsm classiques sont facturables par votre opérateur continuer ?" et donc c'est un peu une tentation... De ce fait, j'aimerais savoir s'il n'y a pas une sécurité pour éviter tout débordement ? Bien à vous,


----------



## lclo33 (18 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,
je voudrais savoir comment copier tout le certificat sur iphone 3gs, car il ne me copie pas la valeur d'une colonne de 1 cm a sur la droite, j'utilise safari sur iphone avec un certificat free,

merci pour votre réponse


----------



## captain13 (20 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu besoin de certificat.                  J'ai configurer fring avec mes identifiant free et cela a fonctionner du premier coup.                           Ps : j'ai utiliser le tuto du site "nickology."


----------



## klhac (7 Juin 2010)

Hello,

Pouvez-vous me dire si avec FRING, on peut appeler les portables aussi?

Merci bien.
K.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2010)

oui
mais c'est débité sur ton forfait internet auquel ton compte Fring est rattaché.


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Octobre 2010)

bonjour
avez vous un avis sur Linphone ?
http://www.linphone.org/


----------



## Alain Delerm (4 Mars 2014)

Youssef1983 a dit:


> Merci pour ce tuto !
> 
> Par contre, en installant la chose, je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un risque d'être surfacturé. D'ailleurs avant de passer l'appel on vous met en garde par le message suivant "les appels gsm classiques sont facturables par votre opérateur continuer ?" et donc c'est un peu une tentation... De ce fait, j'aimerais savoir s'il n'y a pas une sécurité pour éviter tout débordement ? Bien à vous,



La question est bien pertinente. Déjà pour ma part, et corrigez-moi si je me trompe... , mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une surtaxe.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Aline1991 a dit:


> Je partage ces infos, et peut être que cette recette aidera quelqu'un



Goodbye


----------



## Giovanni76 (19 Septembre 2014)

*Bonsoir a tous,*
j'ai trouvé un iPhone 4 dans la rue.. 
Je l'ai redémarré sur iTunes. 
Ensuite je rallume l'iPhone, et il me demande les identifiant Apple et ainsi que le mot de passe. 
J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour ' contourné ' ou faire quelque chose qui permet d'avoir l'iPhone a 0

Merci d'avance.


----------



## adixya (27 Septembre 2014)

Je ne crois pas que des gens ici vont t'aider à faire cela, car ici personne n' aime les voleurs, car ça pourrait nous arriver de perdre un iPhone et ça nous ferait bien chier qu'un petit merdeux comme toi tente de hacker notre appareil.
Tu devrais le rendre à son propriétaire, point final.


----------

